# Patchen von Netzwerkdosen



## xtox (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte daheim eine netzwerkdose installieren, nun habe ich gehört, dass man die vorhher patchen muss, damit es funktioniert, stimmt das? Wenn ja, wie funktioniert da? Patch steht ja auch bei jedem netzwerkkabel dabei.
Steffen


----------



## xCondoRx (18. Oktober 2004)

?..
Dose ran, Leitung auflegen, fertig..


----------



## Ben Ben (18. Oktober 2004)

Allerdings solltest du zum anklemmen an die Dose sog. "litzenkabel" verwenden, also nicht das mit den feinen härchen pro Ader sondern mit einer "massiven", wenn man bei dem Querschnitt der Adern davon sprechen kann.
Zur Belegung sollten dir eigentlich die Farbkodierung an der Dose ausreichen ansonsten hilft die http://www.kabelfaq.de
Das Patchen an Catx-Kabeln dransteht liegt daran, dass es eben Patch-Kabel sind, im vgl. dazu Cross-Over-Kabel zum Verbinden von Rechner, Rechner bzw. HUB-HUB (ohne Uplink) u.ä.
Meh dazu findest du bei http://de.wikipedia.org


----------

